# Black MAx triimer/edger



## Cope1024 (Apr 10, 2019)

I saw this at my local Sam's Club this morning. They don't have one out for display. Does anyone know who makes it for Sam's?

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/blackmax-trim-edge-trimmer-combo/prod22643022.ip?xid=plp_product_1_6


----------

